# JAR - Datei öffnen und bearbeiten !



## Webguru (9. Sep 2005)

Hi zusammen,

da ich mich mit Java noch nie Beschäfitigt habe habe ich eine Frage:

mit welcher Software kann ich einen JAR-Datei öffen und bearbeiten ??

geht das nur mit Java oder gibt es noch andere Programme die das können ???

*THX* für eure Antworten  :wink: 


*Webguru*


----------



## Anselmus (9. Sep 2005)

ic würde sagen du mußt erstmal das jar file entpacken und dann mit jad (google) die class files in java files umwandeln. dann kannste da was ändern, wieder compilieren und wieder ein jar draus machen...

hoffe geholfen zu haben =)


----------



## EagleEye (9. Sep 2005)

du kannst eine Jar Datei mit jedem beliebigen Zip Programm öffnen und drin rumspielen weil Jar basiert auf dem Zipformat


----------



## Anselmus (9. Sep 2005)

das meinte ich mit entpacken  :wink:


----------



## EagleEye (9. Sep 2005)

ja und er wollte wissen womit er das machen soll


----------

